# Schwinn Paramount Lives Again



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

Schwinn is going to make a limited run of Waterford Schwinn Paramounts for 2009. ($5500 retail I believe). They are going to make a sweet Carbon Paramount (Taiwan) with Sram Red. They are going to make two models. Peloton will be the 3 and 4th model down. Fastback will be the 5 and 6th models down. They are going to also have some sweet fixed gear bikes. The Prologue got many updates. The new GT's look very nice also along with some nice fixed gear bikes. The Cannondale Sports Group is going to be hard to beat for value for 09. The 09 Cannondale, GT and Schwinn bikes are very nice.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that they are making moves to improve their line.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

What info do you have on the fixies from Schwinn for 09'? This cooperation seems like a good move on both Schwinn's and Waterfords part. I would guess that they would like the production numbers.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I just stopped by the LBS and saw the 09' line-up. The new Paramount looks VERY NICE. The chrome lugs and rear stays look great on the red frame. Hopefully photos will be posted from Interbike. The shop owner was out so I could not find out msrp.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

black cross said:


> I just stopped by the LBS and saw the 09' line-up. The new Paramount looks VERY NICE. The chrome lugs and rear stays look great on the red frame. Hopefully photos will be posted from Interbike. The shop owner was out so I could not find out msrp.


MSRP for the 70th Anniversary Waterford-built lugged 953 frameset is $7,000. Each frame will be custom fitted using the Waterford Fitmaster and built for the purchaser, and production will be limited to 70 framesets.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

It seems to me that one could go directly to Waterford and get a custom 953 frame for a lot less.

Plus, when that yabbo on a Wal-Mart Schwinn pulls up next to you at a stoplight you won't have to endure "Hey, I've got a Schwinn too!"


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

In these tight economic times, how do you think these frames will sell? They are really nice, but I would guess their target market has lost a lot of funds in the past month.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

black cross said:


> In these tight economic times, how do you think these frames will sell? They are really nice, but I would guess their target market has lost a lot of funds in the past month.


As of October 26, there were only 18 of the 70 production slots left, so they're definitely selling.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

That is good news. I noticed photos in both Velonews and Bicycling this week of the bike.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats a great looking bike frame!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

roadie92 said:


> Thats a great looking bike frame!!!!!!


 Your right,it's nice looking,but $7,000 !? Tad bit of gouging I would say.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

No wonder they are limiting production to 70 units. Even at half that price, you could buy just about any high end custom steel frame on the planet. It's a gorgeous bike, but $7K for the frameset? You've got to be kidding. Those who would drop $7K on that bike obviously want one regardless of price, so why not charge $20K and be done with it?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Bicycling magazine is giving one away, and published these photos of the frame built up. It's not bad looking for a frame with a sloping top tube ATMO.


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

unfortunately schwinn is not the same schwinn one think's of when one thinks of quality, schwinn quality that is. schwinn quality has became just a slogan, with these chinese cookie cutter bicycles in four compact sizes and some models only offer just one size!!!!. NO ONE SIZE does not fit all !!!.would you buy a pair of cycling shoes if they only came four sizes.The pacific/doral schwinns sold at toy stores and wallmarts really make you see why a lot of bicycle shops droped schwinn. the entry level schwinns that were once the bread and butter of the bicycle shops are now just very crude schwinn impostors and have very low grade components. Alas avaid cyclists all is not lost,if you want a real high quality schwinn after schwinn was purchased by pacific (a outsourcer of low grade spoorting goods and the lowest grade bicycle rubbish ever) then contact waterford cycles and have a real schwinn make you a well fitting well made bicycle, with the schwinn quality we remember made by a real schwinn, richard schwinn!!!!!. It not might say schwinn on the frame but waterford is were the quality schwinns were made for years. or buy a used schwinn that pre dates the pacific/doral rubbuish.I wish my freind had not wasted his money a pacific/doral impostor schwinn what seemed like a good idea was a of waste time and money, he's now stuck a pacific/ doral schwinn impostor, he replaced every part on that bicycle even the fork, against the bicycle shop's better judgement and my good knowledge of bicycles. only the brake set and frame remain orignal. The poorly made chinese frame was not worth that much trouble!!!!!. the only good Asian schwinns were panasonic made by mr matsushita and later giant made with tony lo.If your not a avaid cyclist but want real schwinn quality,i would say find a used schwinn that predates schwinn /pacific/doral rubbish!!!!. did you say chinese paramounts???!!!. gasp!!!!. pacific ought to wash there mouth out with soap!!!.do yourself a favor ride a real schwinn, besides life is too short to ride rubbish you only live once. '' happy cycling''


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Most here have at least a cursory knowledge of Schwinn's history including the 1993 bankruptcy when the company was acquired by Zell/Chilmark and Scott Sports, and the subsequent 2001 bankruptcy when the company was acquired by Pacific Cycle, which was in turn acquired in 2004 by Dorel Industries.

While Schwinn-branded bikes sold through big-box stores are low-end mass marketed junk, the high-end stuff sold through LBSs and chains like Performance is pretty decent. During the Scott Sports period, Schwinn developed the Homegrown MTBs with expertise from its Yeti acquisition, and introduced some really nice road bikes like the Match-built lugged 853 Paramounts, Serotta-built titanium Paramounts, and Asian built TIG'd 853 Pelotons.

Pacific/Dorel has also managed to introduce some quality high-end Schwinn branded bikes like the Series 8 and Series 9 carbon Paramounts and the world class Waterford-built 70th anniversary Paramount. They've also re-introduced the chromoly framed SS/FG Madison, which is a good value.

I wouldn't call everything marketed by Pacific/Dorel under the Schwinn brand rubbish.

My $.02.


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

this is my bike. I can't remember what year of bike, but i believe that it is 1993 or 1994.



real schwinns only said:


> unfortunately schwinn is not the same schwinn one think's of when one thinks of quality, schwinn quality that is. schwinn quality has became just a slogan, with these chinese cookie cutter bicycles in four compact sizes and some models only offer just one size!!!!. NO ONE SIZE does not fit all !!!.would you buy a pair of cycling shoes if they only came four sizes.The pacific/doral schwinns sold at toy stores and wallmarts really make you see why a lot of bicycle shops droped schwinn. the entry level schwinns that were once the bread and butter of the bicycle shops are now just very crude schwinn impostors and have very low grade components. Alas avaid cyclists all is not lost,if you want a real high quality schwinn after schwinn was purchased by pacific (a outsourcer of low grade spoorting goods and the lowest grade bicycle rubbish ever) then contact waterford cycles and have a real schwinn make you a well fitting well made bicycle, with the schwinn quality we remember made by a real schwinn, richard schwinn!!!!!. It not might say schwinn on the frame but waterford is were the quality schwinns were made for years. or buy a used schwinn that pre dates the pacific/doral rubbuish.I wish my freind had not wasted his money a pacific/doral impostor schwinn what seemed like a good idea was a of waste time and money, he's now stuck a pacific/ doral schwinn impostor, he replaced every part on that bicycle even the fork, against the bicycle shop's better judgement and my good knowledge of bicycles. only the brake set and frame remain orignal. The poorly made chinese frame was not worth that much trouble!!!!!. the only good Asian schwinns were panasonic made by mr matsushita and later giant made with tony lo.If your not a avaid cyclist but want real schwinn quality,i would say find a used schwinn that predates schwinn /pacific/doral rubbish!!!!. did you say chinese paramounts???!!!. gasp!!!!. pacific ought to wash there mouth out with soap!!!.do yourself a favor ride a real schwinn, besides life is too short to ride rubbish you only live once. '' happy cycling''


your post has an excellent point!


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

waterford cycles quality is the only truly real schwinn quality left, sad but unfortunately true. Zell/Chilmark and Scott Sports did a very excellent job with making some the last real schwinn quality, watterford cycles also made some very high grade schwinn quality bicycles at that time and still does to this very day.Scott Sports/ schwinn had some beautiful well fiting bicycles of that decade. some mtbs of that era were made by yeti and some road bicycles made by Serotta even some nice asian models that are still very much desirable today. even the childrens bicycles of that time are leaps and bounds ahead of any current pacific schwinns made today.unfortunately thats why my freind who used to be a authorized schwinn dealer dropped them like so many other long time dealers. and the warranty is an act of god congress to have honored or like a slow boat to china to get your warranty made right.see the 1999 homegrown catalog to see the last of the bicycle shop quality real schwinns or just contact a real schwinn "richard schwinn" at watterford cycles he will be happy to make you real schwinn quality by a real schwinn. and remember kids say you prayers at night and don't take no wooden nickels or faux pacific schwinns. Happy Cycling,"real schwinns only"


----------

